# Southern California IB Schools



## Tina B (Apr 6, 2013)

Would anyone have information to share about IB schools in Southern California? We are being relocated to the US after being expats in Asia. Although the company is based in Irvine we aren't expected to live there. We have three kids (Grades 1, 3 and 6) currently in an IB school in Hong Kong. We are looking for an academically rigorous school with a culturally diverse/international student body. The kids have learned Chinese and we'd like them to continue with it if possible. We know IB is not common in the US yet, so would be grateful for any advice. Many thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CAWS: Participating IB Schools - California, Nevada


----------



## Tina B (Apr 6, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Great website - thank you! I was also hoping for personal recommendations on good IB schools in SoCal from parents.


----------



## globetrottingwebbs (May 5, 2013)

How did you get on? Our family is moving from London to Orange County in August and we looked at St Mary's which has an IB programme. We are still waiting to hear on school places for our oldest two children!! Which school have you chosen??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Tina B (Apr 6, 2013)

After some research we are considering non-IB as well. The reason being that we see ourselves being in the US long term, and many colleges still don't recognize or won't transfer IB credits for college entry. There are also some really good public schools in OC so we are considering those. So in a nutshell - have not decided on a school yet! How did you choose St Marys?


----------



## globetrottingwebbs (May 5, 2013)

My husband works with someone who is Swiss and sends her children to St Mary's - so that is how we found out about it... it totally slipped my radar when I was researching!

We are waiting to hear from the French Lycee in Santa Ana, where I would really like the girls to go. Otherwise, we are seriously considering Pegasus in Huntington Beach which seems like a great academic school! St Mary's is our third choice, and my eldest is still on the waiting list there for the 2nd grade. So nothing final yet!

It is all very difficult decision making and of course we hope we are deciding wisely so as to not have to move the children again!

We will be in temp accom in either Irvine or Newport Beach from early August... then we will look for a house depending on where the girls go!


----------



## Tina B (Apr 6, 2013)

All those schools sound really good. Did you find them on Great Schools website? Everyone has told me to check that site but I've found it somewhat challenging. We will probably be based near or in Irvine - but won't move till next June...you will be SoCal veterans by then!  If you would like to contact me further via email, let me know.


----------

